# Adobe Audition 1.5 Aufnahmeproblem



## SERKO EINZ (18. April 2012)

hey liebe nutzer ich brauche ganz dringend eure hilfe undzwar hab ich mir adobe audition 1.5 runtergealnden und wollte aufnehmen aber das programm will die stimme nicht aufnehmen woran könnte es liegen****?


----------



## PC Heini (19. April 2012)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Ist der Mikrofonkanal Akiv geschaltet? (Systemsteuerung, Audio. )
Ev liegts auch am Mikrofon selbst.


----------

